# Clear vs Black Gameshark



## theskipster (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello! I have two Gameshark devices for the GBA. One is clear, and one is black, as can be seen in the linked images. Other than the obvious fact that they look different, is there any difference in functionality between the two devices? I asked this almost two years ago on another website, but I never got an answer. I sort of forgot about it until now. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Biduleman (Jan 10, 2017)

The revision changes the codes that are preloaded in the Gameshark, if that. Those are Interact Gameshark, not to be mixed with Datel's Action Replay. Codes need to be encrypted to be used, but both version you have use the same encryption, so no difference there.


----------



## theskipster (Jan 10, 2017)

Biduleman said:


> The revision changes the codes that are preloaded in the Gameshark, if that. Those are Interact Gameshark, not to be mixed with Datel's Action Replay. Codes need to be encrypted to be used, but both version you have use the same encryption, so no difference there.


Thanks for the reply. So, they're the same other than what cheats came preloaded? If I want to enter codes manually, they both work the same right? Thanks


----------



## Biduleman (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes, both of them uses the same codes.


----------



## theskipster (Jan 10, 2017)

Biduleman said:


> Yes, both of them uses the same codes.


Awesome, thanks a ton!


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 10, 2017)

Gamesharks that have the doughnut handle are made by Mad Catz. There are 3 hardware versions under the Mad Catz brand. 
The clear one with the doughnut handle is version 2. The black one with the doughnut handle is version 3. The version 2 and 3 hardware use different hardware and obfuscation from the Interact/Datel versions.

Gameshark like the one below is made by Interact, which are rebranded Datel Action Replays.






If you want to know what hardware revision you got, you can go here to identify which you got or going to get: http://gamehacking.org/wiki/GameShark_(Game_Boy_Advance)


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 10, 2017)

I still have my old GameShark SP laying around. I boot it up on my GBA on occasion, it still works =3 . I did a hefty amount of customized codes on it.


----------



## Biduleman (Jan 12, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Gamesharks that have the doughnut handle are made by Mad Catz. There are 3 hardware versions under the Mad Catz brand.
> The clear one with the doughnut handle is version 2. The black one with the doughnut handle is version 3. The version 2 and 3 hardware use different hardware and obfuscation from the Interact/Datel versions.
> 
> Gameshark like the one below is made by Interact, which are rebranded Datel Action Replays.
> ...



My site had everything backward then, thanks for the correction.


----------

